# T Dash Armatures



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Probably a dumb question but why are T Dash 3 Lam 14 Ohm are not ok for Fray but the 2 Lam 16 Ohm are? Is one faster than the other?
Thanks Dean


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Neither armature is legal for the regular Fray race. There will be a special race for the two lamination 16 ohm version. Perhaps the fear is that the Dash armatures will prove to be better than the Aurora armatures that people have been racing for years. HOCOC has a class for JL/AW cars and Dash cars with three lamination 14 ohm arms are legal there. Dash cars with two lamination 16 ohm armatures can now be run in other classes that formerly only allowed Aurora chassis with Aurora 16 ohm armatures.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Do they allow dash arms in a Aurora Chassis?


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Dash armatures......*

and chassis are allowed only in Thursday's IROC race. Parts can be freely intermixed with original Aurora t-jets. Only original Aurora armatures and chassis are permitted in all other racing.
IROC racing at the Fray is very low key. Teams show up with the oddest cars. For instance, Sacramento had 6 beautiful VW Beetles. The strategy for doing well is completely different that the other races.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I think eventually The Fray and other major races will come around and allow the dash 2 lam and maybe even dash chassis/parts to compete in the main events. The Fray IROC is at least getting the dash parts 'in the door' so it's a good first step in the process.

To answer the original question about speed - all else being equal, the 14-ohm 3-lam dash arm is probably a little faster than the 16-ohm 2-lam arm. At least in full-on straight-line speed and probably torque too. Fray and other major event rules generally restrict arm ohm rating to 16 or higher which leaves the dash 3-lam arm out.

Serge - You are right about the Fray IROC being low key. It's a fun day and way lower stress than the other race days. Those sacramento bugs were cool and fun to drive.

Ron S.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've 'strong armed' our local guys to allow the 2-lam T-Dash arms and chassis/parts in our FRAY, Slip On FRAY and Indy classes (and any other original T-Jet class we have) because 75% of us like me have a handful of original Aurora T-Jets (I have maybe 15 chassis and about 15 extra arms that are junk...all the good stuff is in our racers) and we are racing against the 25% who have 3 or 4 unopened cases of original chassis and 3 or 4 opened ones they are working out of. We just can't afford to compete with that.

What I have found so far is with proper tweaking the T-Dash are competitive with original T-Jet chassis and the T-Dash arms in original Aurora chassis save a lot of grief and parts picking. It's brought my level of enjoyment up considerably in our T-Jet series.

I am very hopeful that you are right, Ron, that the major organizations will begin to allow the T-Dash chassis and arms into competition. Otherwise the majority are going to get fed up with the drying up supply of Aurora parts and walk away from that part of the racing hobby.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree I think it would help the hobby,the chassis are not hard to find a good one but arms are another story.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

"Level of enjoyment" is really the key here. For people that enter organized races there shoud be the expectation that you would at least have a chance of winning. If a person really gets clobbered when he races he will probably drop out of the hobby sooner or later. It is really not necessary for everyone to win races, they just need feel that they have a chance. That is one reason that I write articles on how to tune cars, those get all of the things that I have learned over the years in one place. Many of the better racers are willing to share their knowledge if you are lucky enough to attend the same races as they do. You are not likely to be able to sit down with anyone long enough to learn everything, you get the information in dribs and drabs.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Serge said:


> and chassis are allowed only in Thursday's IROC race. Parts can be freely intermixed with original Aurora t-jets. Only original Aurora armatures and chassis are permitted in all other racing.
> IROC racing at the Fray is very low key. Teams show up with the oddest cars. For instance, Sacramento had 6 beautiful VW Beetles. The strategy for doing well is completely different that the other races.



The 'decision' by fray to allow my 2 lam armatures in the IROC event was disappointing. There are simply too many people with vested interests in legacy Aurora crap to allow a full fledged acceptance of the T-Dash chassis. For whatever reason, Hiram Durant is part of the decision making process for allowing parts into fray. While he has any sway with fray, the chance of full approval is going to be ZERO. ECHORR could give a rats a$$ about the Dash chassis. 


Dan


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've met 'HIRAM' and he can forget it if he wants to try to keep the T-DASH out of the FRAY or anything else. I'm sick and tired of the ones sitting on stock piles of Aurora arms and chassis trying to dictate to the majority of us what the 'rules' are going to be. That's what I told the guys here. If they don't like it they can butt a stump. They can disqualify us if they want but there are too many of us for the change to the T-Dash chassis and parts.


----------



## BobL13 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Dash Acceptance*

Dan

The MASCAR group in Virginia has accepted the Dash car with the 2 lam, 16 ohm armature for the 2014-2015 season.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*DASH allowed*

The Front Range HO club (FRHO) in Colorado has fully embraced the use of DASH chassis and armatures as an alternative to the original Aurora parts.


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Just a ........*

matter of time in my opinion, before the Dash chassis and armatures are approved universally. Like I implied, the elephant in the room can only be ignored for so long.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

beast1624 said:


> I've met 'HIRAM' and he can kiss my a$$ if he wants to try to keep the T-DASH out of the FRAY or anything else. He's a wimp and I don't care for him. I'm sick and tired of these A-Holes sitting on stock piles of Aurora arms and chassis trying to dick-tate to the majority of us what the 'rules' are going to be. That's what I told the guys here. If they don't like it they can butt a stump. They can disqualify us if they want but there are too many of us for the change to the T-Dash chassis and parts.
> 
> BTW '*HIRAM*': if you want to meet me to 'discuss' this just PM me...but I know you won't...met you in KC and you were an A-Hole to us but you were too 'busy' for me to take you behind the woodshed.


First things first:
This is a family forum, please mind your language.

Second:
For better or worse, the Fray and the Challenge, have tried to keep PARITY with the rules. Reason being, the hope that folks from all over have a rules package that is very similar, if not identical. Thus the reason for ECHOR to have a say.

Third:
Hiram is one of the spokesman for ECHOR, but not the only one. His trying to "herd cats" with regard to his club's rules and regulations. He cannot just waive his hand and change the rules like Phillis can. Cut him a little slack. 

Fourth:
This is NOT the place to be calling people out. Hiram and I have had differences, but he's still my friend, and I will not have him badmouthed here. If you need his private e-mail, P.M. me and I will provide it to you.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

smalltime
You're right. I apologize. Last post edited for language and content.


----------

